# bis(diphenylphosphino)ferrocene dichloropalladium(ii)



## anachronism (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi has anyone got experience of working with these types of compounds please?

Jon 

Also the following:

Tetrakis(Triphenylphosphine)Palladium


----------



## Lou (Aug 15, 2019)

Make and recover them all the time.

What's the story?


----------



## anachronism (Aug 15, 2019)

Ive got a load of this and other stuff available to me.


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 18, 2019)

Put the material (and other organometallics as well) in aqua regia under hood. To speed things, H2SO4 can be added. The palladium goes to the aqueous phase with the organic solids rinse water added


----------



## anachronism (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks Lino


----------

